# invisabrake



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

we have just purchased a 2011 Range Rover for our new toad to the new rv ,, (which btw we have now had it for 2 days) but it is in the shop ,, not for anything bad but mods ,, anyways ,, what i need to know is ,, does anybody use this setup for their toad brake system ,, i have talked to all my customers i have ,, and they don;t use it ,, they have the stuff u install and take out ,, this is installed one time ,, no pedal pusher things ,, it wires into the abs system of the toad ,, i would post a link ,, but it will be taken as spam ,, but u can look it up on google ,, or whatever u use to search stuff like this 
It is the Invisabrake controller ,, by Roadmaster


----------



## C Nash (Nov 19, 2012)

Rod I just talk to a fellow rver yesterday that has that system and he said its the best he has ever owned.  He is a fulltimer and has used several other types.  Congrats on the new toad and MOTORHOM.  Need pictures.  My skype has not been working lately for some reason


----------



## vanole (Nov 20, 2012)

Rod,

I have the SMI (Air Force One) system and have no problems.

I will sniff around down here at the RV park and see if I can find anyone with that system.


----------



## LEN (Nov 20, 2012)

Rod have you checked if the Rover can be flat towed? My understanding is it can't as there is no neutral in the transfer case, it is a true all wheel drive all the time. That said a triler maybe you only option, that is what I do, I have the triler with the tilt bed, no need for ramps. The plus you can tow any car at will, you can backup any distance, no wear on the towed while towing, it has its own brakes. Negative you have the trailer to deal with. Out west I have to unhook very seldom. Still looking for the pics of the new home LOL.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

well Len,,  the one we have ,, has a manual trans ,, and also a manual transfer case ,, no buttons to push ,, all done manually ,, it takes the lazyness out of folks that rely on buttons LOL ,, but Len i did my research on it ,, and the range rover is towable 4 down ,, now all i need is a brake system ,, i have a trailer ,, but where we like to go a trailer is out of the question ,, they charge extra for storage of the trailer ,, well once agian this forum come thru with great stride ,, i post about a brking system ,, and i get told i need to use a trailer ,, but thanks Nash ,,i am going with the invisabrake ,, and also the new MH will be outta Cummins shop next week ,, and i will take pics then ,,or maybe not ,, who knows and i don;t really care


----------



## LEN (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry to try and help you not make a big $$$ mistake, I did do a bit of research on the subject and that was the answer I got. Now as for the braking system I would go with the SMI or simular, The invisabrake seems more complicated and how does it work with the exaust brake that lights up the brakes lights too, I hate putting the others in and out when just a air hose is EZ. 


LEN


----------



## vanole (Nov 21, 2012)

Len,

You and I think alike.  I have had two different systems and nothing I have seen even comes close to the SMI (AF1) I have.  Its about $300 more than the invisabrake and worth every schekel of it.


----------



## LEN (Nov 24, 2012)

Rod just in case you might consider SMI here is one for a hell of a price, you might need an (adapter for you rig)

http://www.irv2.com/rvclassifieds/s...b-play-duo2a-2a-2a-lower-price2a-2a-2a&cat=23

They are over a $1000 new.

LEN


----------

